

Facebook's evangelist for MySQL is a joke - davetong

OM had an article about why FB prefers MySQL and quotes FB's Mark Callaghan for his reasons.<p>Did anyone ever ask whether Callaghan's previous 8 years at Oracle had any impact of why he is an evangelist for mysql?<p>Furthermore, this Callaghan says "The implementations just aren’t as mature, he said, and there are no published cases of NoSQL databases operating at the scale of Facebook’s MySQL database". WHAT A JOKER!!!<p>He needs to get out into the real world and do his research! There have been successful NoSQL implementations for over 30 years! I'm going to dig up some stats for the number of queries and transactions so stay tuned...<p>Here's the full article:
http://bit.ly/t5fNY2
======
atomical
This post is irritating. NoSQL isn't as mature. Don't take it so personally.

------
gerggerg
clickable: [http://gigaom.com/cloud/facebook-shares-some-secrets-on-
maki...](http://gigaom.com/cloud/facebook-shares-some-secrets-on-making-mysql-
scale/)

------
binarycoco
What's the correlation between his 8 years at Oracle and MySQL?

~~~
VladRussian
may be he can write ansi sql queries?

